# What else are you into?



## sdcfan18 (Mar 23, 2009)

I've done this on a few other sites and it is always a fun way to get to know others on the board aside from the topic that brings us together. Not sure if this has been done here before, but I couldn't find anything similar...

Aside from playing guitar I'm into:

1 - Golf was my first passion and I play quite regularly. Right now I'm about a 5 handicap.

2 - Sports Teams. I follow most of the major sports on this continent, but have a passion for Hockey, Baseball, and Football. I love the Jays and Leafs, but get most excited over the San Diego Chargers. My fiancee and I are getting married in June and have planned a September honeymoon to San Diego. We will be catching either a Charger's vs. Dolphins or Ravens game. Maybe both if I can set the days up right.

3 - Home Theater is another big passion of mine. It's actually what got me into guitar in the first place. Anyone that has a good home theater is always looking for something that looks and sounds better to show off the system. This slippery path led me into the world of vinyl (I barely remember the days of cassette, lol). I was able to find a lot of old Blues that sound awesome, way better than the CD version (SRV on vinyl is the way it was meant to be heard!). These awesome recordings got me into guitar about 2 months ago and I haven't looked back.

Anyways, that was a little long winded, but you get the point. 

What else are you into?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I read a lot-spend time with family & friends doing different things, PC games, whatever needs to be done, etc, etc.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

1) my 4-year old girl takes priority over everything. The wife is in the mix somewhere, too.
2) hockey... though I'm getting a bit old to play as competitively as I once did.
3) Movies, even crappy ones. Haven't been to a theatre in years though.
4) golf, though I have never been very good at it (shoot in the 90s usually. Best score has been an 86)


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Well besides, music

1) Martial Arts (currently taking Shotokan Karate)
2) Video games (I'm a nut for good RPGs and competitive RTS / FPS games)
3) Mountain biking (I love biking a good trail) 
4) Manga (asian comics)


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I love golf, MLB, and the NFL.

My best score in Canada is 89 from the blue tees, once! Have not played in two years?!

I really enjoyed the NFL draft, still analyzing the results.


----------



## Eminor (Sep 16, 2008)

I like to read as much as possible, and have collected old paperback books for many years.

My wife and I just bought a house and I have a feeling that gardening is about to make a big comeback as our mutual hobby - maybe a little more hers than mine.

Does sleeping count as a hobby? :smile: Didn't think so...


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

noobcake said:


> 3) Mountain biking (I love biking a good trail)


North Shore, South Surrey Bike Park or local XC?


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

My first love has always been the guitar...but (not counting my wife and two daughters who are really my #1 priority) I am totally nuts about my MINI Cooper S. I had two classic Minis back in the 60's and 70's, but when BMW re-designed the car in 2002, I had to get one. I bought a 2003 and did a lot of mods to it, pulley reduction, race suspension, a chip-tune and lots of other high performance parts. Did a few track sessions with it and almost had it where I wanted it when, in a freak accident, I rolled and totalled it in the mountains in North Carolina about a year ago. I walked away unscathed and went out and immediately bought another one and started all over again. Here's the latest pic of my current ride...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

1) Family
2) Work (private music instruction)
3) Guitar, bass, mandolin, banjo, ukulele, bands, etc
4) Fishing
5) Carpentry
6) Hiking
7) Canoeing
8) Biking
9) Cottage
10) Reading
11) used to do archery, but it's hard to find places to shoot, locally

...and any way I can combine those things.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lounging in my chair.....


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice. :smile:


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I build telescopes - the Truss Dobsonian below utilizes a 10" primary mirror grounded by one of the best mirror makers on the planet; Steve Swayze. The mirror alone is worth $1000US. The mount is used for standing and viewing, while a chair that's folded up and lives inside the mount can be used for sitting and viewing. The chair can move up and down as required.

Made primarily from premium Baltic Birch plywood, the chair is made of maple and mahogany, mount is maple and BB and the clamps holding the primary box and the upper piece are handmade from Bloodwood.

This one won the 2004 most Innovative Design award.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm into pocket billiards. I play mostly 8-ball, 9-ball and, when I'm feeling particularly courageous, Snooker. I've been playing on-and-off for roughly 20 years.

I also read a lot - pretty much anything I can get my hands on from English Lit-type stuff to Sci-Fi and Fantasy. I dig collecting books and have some cool first editions, but most of my collection is reading copies.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Since I'm a student in litterature I read a lot! My girlfriend and I have around 500 books in the house and it just 'cause we don't have more space...
Listening to music take a lot of time too, I really enjoy it!
And since last year I really enjoy biking, we are going to Gaspésie this summer to ride for one week!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well since 1998 I've been into making 3d artwork and animations, I primarily use two programs, Bryce, which is a program for making 3d landscapes and Poser which allows you to use human figures for posing and animations, and like some of the others here, I also love reading and when the weather's nice I like to get away from the computer and spend time outdoors.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

first comes family obviously.......but 

2nd - Guitar
3rd - Music in general - listening, playing
4th - fitness - I probably spend more time at this than anything - after years of health problems - I've found the cure - fitness
5th - Movies - LOVE movies....I usually watch 5 or 6 a week. I'm slowwwly building a projector / screen based home theater which doubles as a music room as well
6th - camping with the family
7th - just LOVE making sand sculptures - don't get to do it much though - any way yo exorcise creative demons is good for me.
8th - love Golf - SUCK at it - but love it anyway
9th - puttering around...yard work etc......when I retire I am going to be the chief neighborhood putterer
10th - I enjoy woodwork from time to time - but lack of patience sometimes gets the best of me...I've made some really great stuff - and some crap too.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

jimsz said:


> I build telescopes - the Truss Dobsonian below utilizes a 10" primary mirror grounded by one of the best mirror makers on the planet; Steve Swayze. The mirror alone is worth $1000US. The mount is used for standing and viewing, while a chair that's folded up and lives inside the mount can be used for sitting and viewing. The chair can move up and down as required.
> 
> Made primarily from premium Baltic Birch plywood, the chair is made of maple and mahogany, mount is maple and BB and the clamps holding the primary box and the upper piece are handmade from Bloodwood.
> 
> This one won the 2004 most Innovative Design award.




now THAT is cool!


I saw a show on TV - one of the ex Glass Tiger guys makes home observatories


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

lbrown1 said:


> now THAT is cool!


+1 Very cool!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Gents! :smile:

Here's a couple closeups...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats some very nice work there. :bow:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

bobb said:


> North Shore, South Surrey Bike Park or local XC?


For trail biking I usually go to North Van, there's a lot of good trails in the Capilano area.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Real cool telescope Jimsz.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> now THAT is cool!
> 
> 
> I saw a show on TV - one of the ex Glass Tiger guys makes home observatories


I think it was the one on Discovery channel with Jan Ingram.. Those things were cool and Jimz? That is one beautiful telescope! I am a bit of a naked eye astronomer myself. 

What am I into?

Family 
work (only cause I have to)
X Country running (with my dog, he loves it)
Cooking
Reading (pretty much anything, used to read a book a day, but no time anymore)
listening to music of all types
and this time of year Yardwork! Home and at the cottage!

I'm humbled you guys have some great hobbies and I'm not really good at anything. I'm with lbrown1 on the fitness thing though, I"ve been spinning for bout 8 months now and that can be really addicting!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Was into the North Shore bike scene in a huge way before I left Van, MTB's and Ontario do not go together unless you like the XC thing..I don't.

Now
1, Guitars
2, Hockey
3, Music..Metal
4, Motor Bikes

Anyone playing hockey in Toronto?

Bev


----------



## Twanguero (Apr 5, 2009)

Target shooting: handguns, rifles, I am a member of 2 clubs, and instructor.
Hobby farming; Highland Cattle, rainbow trout, gardening
Fishing, just for fun and tournaments.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I guess I shouldn't be surprised at the creativity demonstrated here, but hell, I still am.

I mean seriously, who builds telescopes? Wicked.

And sneakypete, the last set of images are fantastic. What are we looking at? How did you make those? They look like watercolors...?

Me, I'm into a lot of different things, with new hobbies on a yearly basis. Flying airplanes has been a lifelong passion, but it's expensive and I don't get to fly as much as I'd like. I hold a private pilot license and have spent the vast majority of my flying time in a Cessna 172. 

The other consistent passion is motorcycles. I own a BMW touring bike for taking trips and commuting to work. It's functional, practical, gets the job done, but doesn't boil my blood. I also have a Honda CBR929RR sportbike which I only use on the racetrack. I do a few track days a year, and wish I had time for more. That bike is slowly losing all its "street" parts and gaining more "track" parts. To say it boils my blood would be an understatement.

Oh, and of course, reading. I've been a voracious reader since childhood and I don't even know how many books I'm in the middle of reading at the moment. Fiction, non fiction, magazines, newsletters, catalogues. My fiancee laughs at me because I even read the junk mail.

--- D


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thats some very nice work there. :bow:





Luke98 said:


> Real cool telescope Jimsz.





Starbuck said:


> Jimz? That is one beautiful telescope! I am a bit of a naked eye astronomer myself.


Many thanks for all the kind words. The scope in the pics will be up for sale, funds will be directed towards a guitar, most likely a Gibson LP or SG.

Or, if someone wanted to trade a guitar for this scope, I would certainly entertain that offer, too. Cheers.

:smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Tempting--if I had somewhere to put it...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

1) Home reno's 
2) Time at the cottage with waverunners.
3) Playing with our 2 dogs (a Malamute and a australian shpeherd mix)
4) Ice Hockey...My wife and I play all year round (in different leagues) and I'm the goalie coach for her team.
5) In addition to being movie buffs, we're also stand up comedy fans, and go to shows frequently...some recent ones include Jerry Seinfeld, Steve Harvey, Brad Garrett and Kathy Griffin.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Fly fishing & tying, Kayaking,painting,photography,die-cast cars,archery. My bike..


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

thank you very much...yes those start out as watercolors but end up mixed media. Inspired by the NASA deep space pics of distant nebula, nature`s art to me is the coolest of all.


----------

